# Incidente con un cerdo en el trabajo

## Yczo

Hola amigos, se que no escribo muy a menudo, y es que llevo una vida bastante de esclavo, casi todos los días acabo hasta los huevos. Perdón por la palabrota. Veréis, por fin después de mucho luchar tengo un trabajo. Bien he conseguido un trabajo como Embeded Software Entwickler a 100 km de donde vivo, si todos los dias voy y vengo. Por lo menos hago lo que me gusta que es programar, pero me siento muy frustrado de cara al compañero que tengo.

Bien este tipo es un rumano (lo siento por la nacionalidad, no tengo nada contra nadie de ningún pais) que lleva un año en la empresa (yo llevo 3 meses) y tiene la gran virtud de hacer notar en voz alta siempre que puede que es mejor programador que yo y que termina los programas mas rápido, cosa que no me creo. Bien resulta que en la ultima semana, el hizo un programa en un microcontrolador que debía comunicarse con otro programa que hice yo en el PC. De primeras el dijo que no sabia como hacer la comunicación. Bien hice un programa en qt con un thread, la primera vez que uso qt en mi vida. El programa desde el thread,  lee constantemente el puerto serie y escribe en el cuando es necesario  (hice la comunicacion en ascii, luego el tipo me dijo que eso no le valia que le manadara solamente la informacion en bytes, lo hice con la mala suerte que al mandar un byte 0x00, era interpretado como caracter nulo  y los bytes posteriores se perdian. Bien hubo que volver al metodo ascii, yo proponia mandar cadenas de longitud variable variable con identificadores delante de cada dato... al final por sus cojones que le mandara cadenas de longitud constante rellenando con caracteres de 0 las posiciones a la izquierda de valores que no se utilizan, por que la longitud variable le era muy complicado. Bien cedi). Probé el programa con una placa como la que el programaba; alli implementé un sencillo eco, todo lo leido desde el pc es devuelto igual al pc. bien el programa conecto y funciono (para confirmar la comunicación, el pc preguntaba a la placa por su nombre y la placa debía responder con el). 

El problema me vino cuando al probarlo con su parte, en su placa, no lograba establecer la conexión, y lo primero que me dijo, es que era mi culpa... asi en voz alta y no se que pensar... claro no puedo gritar de vuelta o debo? Soy nuevo en la empresa. (no hacía la comunicación por que su programa, probablemente por timeouts no leia lo que yo le mandaba y no respondía con la confirmación) Lo segundo después de un rato  de probar dijo a los 4 vientos que el lo había resuelto poniendo un delay en su rutina de lectura pero que era mi culpa...

Ademas de eso, se puso a sacar fallos a mi programa, siendo que no es es el director del proyecto. Como dije, soy nuevo en qt, me lo han pedido sin previa formación y el único fallo que sacó que en unos campos donde introducir datos el cursor se podia mover con los cursores del teclado y en otros no.

La verdad que me estoy quemando mucho y no se que hacer, hoy sabado noche en casa y me siento deprimido, solo queria compartirlo con alguien y me de alguien una opinion sobre que puedo hacer con este sujeto sobre que pensais vosotros del ajuste del programa.

Un saludo a todos y gracias por escucharme

----------

## esteban_conde

Díle que como programador si tanto sabe que lo haga y saque faltas sin saber, pero sobre todo dile que como compañero es una mierda y punto.

----------

## pcmaster

Pues yo hablaría con el director del proyecto y que establezca exactamente cuál debe ser el protocolo de comunicación.

----------

## cameta

 *Quote:*   

> Bien este tipo es un rumano (lo siento por la nacionalidad, no tengo nada contra nadie de ningún pais) q

 

Ya va siendo hora que lo tengas.   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

A este tipo de gente se la conoce como tóxicas:

1. Hablan continuamente y en exceso de sí mismas, olvidándose de las personas que tienen a su alrededor y, de esta forma, alimentando inconscientemente su ego.

2. Su discurso está construido a través de quejas y pesimismo. No sé vosotros, pero cuando me encuentro una persona que siempre ve el lado negativo de las cosas, inconscientemente mi corazón me muestra dos opciones: demostrarle que la vida no se basa en esa visión pesimista con ejemplos reales humanos, o huir en estampida emocional. ¿Y vosotros?

3. Si tienes alguna persona en tu entorno que enseguida asume el rol de víctima, pretende ser el centro de atención constantemente o simplemente no pasar desapercibido, entonces tienes muchas posibilidades de encontrarte ante una persona toxica.

----------

## pelelademadera

cuando algo se hace de a dos, se hace de a dos.

Yo soy programador de PLC y robots, y en general al realizar la programacion de algo, por cuestiones de tiempo se trabaja solo hasta el final, que es la integracion, en donde generalmente entra algun otro programador que es quien se encarga o bien del plc o bien del robot.

Desde el minuto 0 que entra el otro programador al proyecto, el proyecto es responsabilidad de los dos, por lo que si el proyecto falla, es falla de ambos.

Siempre que me toco trabajar con alguien, es constructivo, y me ha tocado al revez, entrar a un proyecto al final y siempre uno toma la responsabilidad como propia, en conjunto con el programador principal del proyecto.

En definitiva, tu compañero lo que tiene es MIEDO.

No saber trabajar colaborativamente no sirve para nada, con lo que es muy probable que por mas bueno que sea, no siga trabajando a tu lado por mucho tiempo si tu jefe/gerente o coordinador lo nota.

----------

